# Bat or mice?



## Johnnyboy_938 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi,

Everything I’ve read and seen online says that I have a bat problem. But I had a contractor come today and said I have a mouse infestation and I need my entire attic insulation removed and replaced for $8000


The droppings are concentrated at the gable vents. I have seen two bats on the outside of the house sitting on the gable vents. 

I have mouse bait stations up for months and nothing was eaten. So trying to see if this contractor was trying to rip me off or if I’m being naive. 

Everything else I’m reading says that insulation doesn’t need to be replaced unless there are droppings eveywhere and it’s really bad. 

Curious what y’all think.


----------



## Johnnyboy_938 (Apr 1, 2017)

Photos


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks mice to me.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If the poster could pick up a dozen or so of those droppings and put them into a pill bottle, could a county ag extension service provide a certain ID?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

A local agriculture or college department can ID the droppings. 
They look like mice. But mice aren’t normally localized like that.


----------

